

Introducing Apps for µTorrent - pyronicide
http://blog.bittorrent.com/2010/05/13/introducing-apps-for-µtorrent/

======
cageface
uTorrent was successful because it was light, small, fast and did one thing
very well. Bundling games, video and antivirus apps with it could hardly be
more antithetical.

~~~
MikeCapone
They write "Apps for µTorrent is a brand new web-based extensions framework
that makes it easy for users to get more and do more with µTorrent without
compromising the client’s renowned lightness and speed. "

Let's hope they deliver on that last part...

------
Psyonic
If I or someone else can use this to solve the problem of moving data files,
I'll be a happy camper.

This is a HUGE issue for me, as I'd like to consolidate torrents split across
3 drives (I realize I shouldn't have done things that way in the first
place... but it happened organically)

Since most of them are on private trackers, I don't just want to stop sharing
them, and moving 50+ torrent/data files is currently a nightmare.

It's on the current suggestion list
([http://utorrentideas.uservoice.com/forums/47263-general/sugg...](http://utorrentideas.uservoice.com/forums/47263-general/suggestions/714604-have-
built-in-one-click-move-data-files-and-mov?ref=comments)).

~~~
javanix
in uTorrent, copying the data over and (in the right click menu once a torrent
is stopped) going to advanced > set download location should force a recheck
at the new location.

~~~
Psyonic
Right, but I don't really want to do that 100+ times. I realize its
possible... but I just don't have the patience for it. Why can't I do it in
bulk?

------
mattyb
That's number two on this list:

<http://utorrentideas.uservoice.com/forums/47263-general>

I couldn't care less about the first (Deluge > * ), but I'm glad to see
they're listening to feedback.

------
anigbrowl
Between this and some of their other projects like live streaming
(<http://www.utorrent.com/labs>) it seems as if they're aiming for a broader
vision of peer-based networking, as opposed to just file distribution.

------
StrawberryFrog
My first thought was that this must be a joke at Facebook's expense.

------
patrickk
An extension that delivers similar functionality to PeerGuardian
(<http://phoenixlabs.org/pg2/>) would go down very well I bet.

------
jim_dot
Why do you need to be able to build apps for this?

~~~
mattyb
[http://utorrentideas.uservoice.com/forums/47263-general/sugg...](http://utorrentideas.uservoice.com/forums/47263-general/suggestions/712988-create-
plugins-for-utorrent)

